# 5x120mm will these wheels fit



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to buy a pair of wheels but the bolt pattern is 5x120mm. On the web site which is discount tire they are pictured on a new camaro. Will this bolt pattern fit me 67 lemans 5x4.75/5x120.65. Will the .65 make enough of a difference that it cause a problem any help would be appreciated. Pulling me hair out trying to find a set of wheels to fit my car. I need a 6 inch or more of backs pacing to fit a 275. The wheels I'm looking at are bravado Americanas


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I know that you can mount them.. but if its a good idea to use the wrong bolt pattern.. can't tell! BMW has 120mm and I had one on my GTO to test something.. didn't drive it.
If you use special nuts it will work just fine.. something like this: http://www.x-parts.de/pics/1039021_2.jpg These nuts "correct" up to 2mm difference in bolt patterns and the difference is less than 1mm. (don't know the englisch word for this kind of nut, sorry)


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you didn't know they made special lug nut for this set up


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, that really is 'special'. I've seen those on so-called 'rice' cars. Does that concept even seem right to you? A lug nut that 'floats' to take up the slop of installing a wheel with the _*wrong*_ bolt pattern? If so, put them on your car; it's your car. JMO......


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can probably get a 120mm bolt circle over the studs, but I wouldn't recommend driving it that way. I would find wheels with the correct bolt circle (4.75" or 120.65mm).

Check out this thread: Official Tire and Wheel Combo Thread, Post your combo here! - PY Online Forums

Posts 84, 87 and 110 might be of interest.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't find these lug nuts. Does any body know we're I can order these or recommend using them


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would get wheels with the correct bolt circle.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

It's always best to use the correct bolt pattern. I can find a source of such nuts if you want to import them.. They can safely be used in my opinion. This is what they are made for and the difference is only 0.65mm on your car. 

Edit:
They call them floating nuts and would ship to the United States, but I'm sure you can get them cheaper somewhere in the US:
http://spurverbreiterung.de/product_info.php?k=354&info=p9529_KE 60°+Versatz***L: 0 (=Mutter)***SW 19.html&cat=c354_nach-Gewinde.html&bezeichnung=&typ=


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Chris-Austria said:


> They can safely be used in my opinion.


Sorry but I disagree. Take a look at the lug nut you linked in post #2. It appears to have been installed on a vehicle at one time. If you look at the ring around it where it seats against the rim, you can see that the torque wasn't distributed evenly on the stud. That just can't be good IMO.


----------



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

With my little technical knowledge the following sentences are just a suspicion...
The surface where the pressure will rest on on the lug nut is the same, whether it is bolted straight up or a little angular. The only difference is, how the force which holds the nut to the bolt is applied. If the difference in the bolt pattern is .65mm this will transfer to a distance of .325mm for each bolt. This will result in an angle of about let's say 1-2° in which the force isn't applied axial. Torque the nut a little bit more than normal and that should do it.
If those lug nuts were a faulty design, they wouldn't sell them in Germany where you can drive as fast as you want on the Autobahn.
That's only my logical conclusion. I, for myself, wouldn't try it out on the highway, etc. without an expert assessment (e.g. TUEV-certified). I wouldn't want to loose a wheel while driving 80mph...

Hope you get what I intended to write  . My english is just really really bad nowadays due to lack of exercise.


Raphi

Edit: Ok, googled a little bit. Those lug nuts are only TUEV-certified if they are used with special rims that demand them. Otherwise you won't get through inspection... For safety reasons this would be the time to say this idea was a dead-end! Safety first (yours' and for other ones')!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no they wont plus they are 9" wide you will have a hard time using that wheel in the front


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

66MichiganTempestC said:


> Hope you get what I intended to write  . My english is just really really bad nowadays due to lack of exercise.


Your point was clearly stated and quite easy to understand. I said basically the same thing without the technical jargon. Find wheels that properly fit and use the correct lug nuts......


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Going wih a different wheel. Ridler 695 245/45/18 front 4.5 bs 275/40/18 5.5 bs rear. Dropping the body on the frame sat morning to double check the measurements for the rear wheels. Think it should be fine. I like the boss 338 alittle better but they only make them with a 5.3 bs ridler has 5.5. They are 5x4.75(5x120.65)


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

As these lug nuts will require a little bit more "space" they can only be used on rims, that have about 1mm more than required for the size of the nut. This is pretty much the only concern in contrast to the rim itself.

If you have safety issues in mind please don't use them and stop thinking about it, you will never have a good feeling no matter what other that use them say. The "Tuev" in Austria would have accepted these lug nuts on my Cadillac as well, but I didn't want to use them and searched for other rims with the correct bolt pattern until I found some with 115mm (not very easy as this is very uncommon in Europe).


----------

